# Yay wild caught Stagmomantis Floridensis



## acerbity (Sep 14, 2010)

I found this guy hanging out by the lights at my buddy's apartment complex. It was quite a feat trying to catch him, thank god I happened to have my butterfly net in my trunk!

He measures 7.5 cm or 3 inches, so I believe he is the larger Florida type.

















Sorry for the quality, I only had time to upload a few of them from my card.


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice looking Mantis. Those males are pretty good fliers.

-Kevin


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice find!


----------



## minard734 (Sep 9, 2011)

Do you have any ooths of this species? Any other specimens. I love this species.


----------

